# Dwi uro dorah vs. Dorah Sult?



## IcemanSK (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok, another odd question. My GM is convinced that 3rd Dan (my rank) is when folks have the most questions.

I'm getting mixed terminolgy defintions...depending on where I look. Which of these means "turn around" & which means "about face?" 

Thanks!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 10, 2009)

As far as I know Dwiro dora &#46244;&#47196; &#46028;&#50500; is "turn around"

Don't quote me on that as my Korean is a little rusty now a days, but I'm 99% positive that's how it is.


----------



## goingd (Jul 11, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> As far as I know Dwiro dora &#46244;&#47196; &#46028;&#50500; is "turn around"
> 
> Don't quote me on that as my Korean is a little rusty now a days, but I'm 99% positive that's how it is.



I'll back you up on that, though I've heard it pronounced all sorts of ways.


----------



## hkfuie (Jul 11, 2009)

My teacher (and so do I, consequently) says Dwi uro dorah.  That is also exactly how I have seen it spelled.

A Korean friend gave me a "better" way of saying it.  I forgot it, though, and just say it the way my teacher did.

Interesting, though.  I'll be considering whether I want to retrain myself to say Dwiro dorah, rather than dwi uro dorah.

Nice question!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 12, 2009)

Does anyone have a hangul spelling for "dwi uro dorah?"  And how exactly (phoenetically) do you pronounce it when you say it?  My guess would be something like "dwee ooro door ah"

The only thing that I can think on that is that it was a mispronunciation of &#46244;&#47196; &#46028;&#46972;.  Dorah means turn, which is what I've heard misused most frequently.  The dwiro portion just mean back or rear.  Actually just dwi.  The ro part is a modifier.

"About Face" is actually &#46244;&#47196; &#46028;&#45796; or dwiro dolda.  "Turn around" is &#46244;&#46028;&#50500; &#48372;&#45796; or dwidorah poda.

As for "dorah sult," that is a tough one.  I've never heard it, nor is it even possible to say in Korean, at least the way that we would say it.  There are certainly a few ways that would sound close or would be easy to confuse....It is the last two letters that are a problem in Korean, there is no way to do an "lt" sound.  I'll see what I can find for that.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 12, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> Does anyone have a hangul spelling for "dwi uro dorah?" And how exactly (phoenetically) do you pronounce it when you say it? My guess would be something like "dwee ooro door ah"
> 
> The only thing that I can think on that is that it was a mispronunciation of &#46244;&#47196; &#46028;&#46972;. Dorah means turn, which is what I've heard misused most frequently. The dwiro portion just mean back or rear. Actually just dwi. The ro part is a modifier.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! Sorry I don't have the Hangul for either. I only have the one way I've seen dwi oro dorah spelled in English & Dorah Sult spelled in English (both by Americans trying to write down what they thought they heard from their instructors. And my 1st instructor (a native speaker) didn't write down these terms for us. As if the Art itself wasn't difficult enough.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 12, 2009)

I was thinking about it and if it was said slow enough and by someone who wasn't a native speaker....or said by a native speaker speaking at Korean speed with different inflections, dwiro dorah could be heard or written as dwi uro dorah. 

If there ANY chance that "dorah sult" wasn't not intended to be some version of turn around?  There is a command for "stand up" that can sound REALLY close if said quickly enough...


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 12, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> I was thinking about it and if it was said slow enough and by someone who wasn't a native speaker....or said by a native speaker speaking at Korean speed with different inflections, *dwiro dorah could be heard or written as dwi uro dorah. *
> 
> *If there ANY chance that "dorah sult" wasn't not intended to be some version of turn around? There is a command for "stand up" that can sound REALLY close if said quickly enough.*..


 
Actually, I always heard it as Dwiro dorah. I wrote it out as dwi uro dorah because that's the way I'd seen it spelled. 

I'd always heard something that sounded like Dorah Sult from my 1st SBN for turn around. He'd use both of these phrases interchangably.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 12, 2009)

IcemanSK said:


> Actually, I always heard it as Dwiro dorah. I wrote it out as dwi uro dorah because that's the way I'd seen it spelled.
> 
> I'd always heard something that sounded like Dorah Sult from my 1st SBN for turn around. He'd use both of these phrases interchangably.



That explains the first one!  

I have heard it as just "dorah" (keep in mind that in Korean, it only sounds close to how we'd pronounce it in English, not exactly the same).  Let me do some more research and see what I can find.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jul 13, 2009)

when i started, it was pronounced "doo-eee-a-dora" like one word

thats why I stopped using Korean terms. Korean just sounds BAD when pronounced by texans


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 13, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> when i started, it was pronounced "doo-eee-a-dora" like one word
> 
> thats why I stopped using Korean terms. Korean just sounds BAD when pronounced by texans


 
When I lived in Korea, my Flight Supertintendent had a VERY thick southern accent and hearing him say "ann yong ha see you" and "gam sa ham nee da" was pretty amusing to the Koreans.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 13, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> When I lived in Korea, my Flight Supertintendent had a VERY thick southern accent and hearing him say "ann yong ha see you" and "gam sa ham nee da" was pretty amusing to the Koreans.


 

My sister in school has only heard Korean spoke by Americans. They butcher it with a California accent in a lot of fun ways.


----------

